# What Type Of Crowntail???



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I was doing my usual business here. Answer all I can that I think is right in the Unanswered Section. And of course other stuff, but I'm getting off topic.
I have taken interest in Crowntail Betta Fish for some reason. Oh, and not because of owning one, but because of their finnage. I know some people think Half-Moons & Plakats, and Giants are the best. But I like Crowntails. They are not my favorite, but just curious. I have heard of Normal Crowntails, Double Ray, Double Double Ray, and so forth. I was just wondering if my fish is Normal or a Ray. Here's a Picture of him.










Do you see his Tail Fin? There are like 2 spikes on a few. I'm just wondering if this a Normal Crowntail or something else. Thanks!!! 
I have also seen other Betta's fins like this. I was just wondering on it's type of form.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not good at this stuff but my guess is a ray.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What's a ray? That's not a term I'm familiar with.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he looks like a double-ray  like my 1 boy and 2 girls  i would love to see a single-ray in person someday. but the thing that gets me is the webbings has little other webbings spliting near the end :|


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> What's a ray? That's not a term I'm familiar with.


a "ray" is "webbings" there are singles, doubles, and multi's. before the webbings spread out like spikes, there combined, most of the time it is two rays, some times more. sorry am horrible at explaining things


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, so that's the proper term...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is a multi-ray:








double-ray:








i can't find any single rays so here is just them all:







<< it doesn't show multi though


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

betta lover1507 said:


> a "ray" is "webbings" there are singles, doubles, and multi's. before the webbings spread out like spikes, there combined, most of the time it is two rays, some times more. sorry am horrible at explaining things


I know what rays on a CT are. I was unsure what the OP meant by regular or ray.

Also your definition is extremely flawed. 

Rays refer to the branching itself. Two rays up to I believe sixteen. Rays are in all betta forms since that's how the fins are supported. 

CTs have reduced webbing. Anything under 33% reduction is considered a combtail. 33% or over reduction is a CT.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh XP haha, sorry mr.v


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys. So mine is a Double-Ray? It seems to be only his tail...
Anyways, thanks. I can finally know what he actually is!!!


----------

